# Local Honey



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I buy local honey for $18 quart and consider that a fair price.
A regional grocery store has Blue Ridge Mountain Brand Pure Raw Honey at $12 a 44 oz. jar, but the nutrition facts show 17 grams carbohydrates and Sugars at 16g. Is that the norm for honey or is it sugar added.

It is from Lake Lure Wholesale Distributor in Mill Springs NC. A Google search shows that the founder was a bee keeper and owned a local store since the late 1930's.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I sell honey for $12 a pint [1 1/2 pounds].


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

ET1 SS said:


> I sell honey for $12 a pint [1 1/2 pounds].


I didn't word that right. Just want to know if it is real honey.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

It very well could have other ingredients then honey. No telling who they buy from. If any from China then for sure it has fillers to increase profit. Buy local. $18 a quart is a good deal.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Buy at the farmers market stay away from the gocery store honey.

You can even go to the National Honey board web site and use thre honey locator to find honey in your area.

 Al


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

U.S. food labeling laws are horrific!!! Know where it comes from.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

po boy said:


> I buy local honey for $18 quart and consider that a fair price.
> A regional grocery store has Blue Ridge Mountain Brand Pure Raw Honey at $12 a 44 oz. jar, but the nutrition facts show 17 grams carbohydrates and Sugars at 16g. Is that the norm for honey or is it sugar added.
> 
> It is from Lake Lure Wholesale Distributor in Mill Springs NC. A Google search shows that the founder was a bee keeper and owned a local store since the late 1930's.


Sounds about right, but you'd almost have to know the bees personally and watch the jars being filled to be 100% sure, know what I mean?

https://www.honey.com/about-honey/honey-benefits

I don't know every hive owner in the area (that honey probably came from within 25 miles of where I sit) but the ones I've met are pretty straight, down-to-earth folks.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> Buy at the farmers market stay away from the gocery store honey.
> 
> You can even go to the National Honey board web site and use thre honey locator to find honey in your area.
> 
> Al


I did buy this jar and it's the first grocery store honey I have bought. The $18 honey is only about 4 miles from my house and the same bee keeper that supplies the local farm supply store. I have found honey through local beekeeper clubs and check real farm supply stores. A few years ago I lived near a farm supply store that had honey in jugs shaped like a gallon jug but held about 60 oz. for $12. Great price for real honey.
Thanks


----------

